# Walking



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

A friend met us at Home Depot to video Seamus doing heel-side walking. He was moving a little slow side to side, he was distracted by the audience.
Heel=walk on left side, Side=walk on right side. I"m not interested in an obedience type heel. Just a nice loose leash walk.

When he really gets into it, all I need to do is flick my finger and he JUMPS from side to side.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

You have done a great job training Seamus!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

thats one focused puppy! good job!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I wish Mol would focus like that. You're obviously great at training, and, Seamus is adorable!


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

If I can only get Teaghan to focus like that. We're working on it, but it's a process. She tends to want to look around more, sometimes I may as well not be there. I've been working with her at Home Depot a lot, every single time she looks at me she gets a "yes" and a treat. She also does heel and side, but not nearly as smoothly as Seamus.
It's interesting training them, I need to approach it totally differently with each dog. I clicker/marker train Teaghan. Seamus just sits there and looks at me waiting for me to tell him what to do.LOL




xchairity_casex said:


> thats one focused puppy! good job!


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Check his tail out when he sits. We could always get a job cleaning floors...



MollyWoppy said:


> Seamus is adorable!


----------

